# iPhone message timestamp ahead of phone clock



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I get this once in a while. When I send or received a text message on my iPhone, the time stamp telling me when the text was sent out/received is ahead of the actual clock for my phone itself. What does this mean? Why does it do it? Is it resolvable?

Thanks.


----------

